# BwTorrent Invitation



## BSOD (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been hoping to get into BwTorrent for a very long time now. Unfortunately, it never happened. I have no one to contact over there. I was hoping to find some good soul who might have a few invitations left here. Thanks.

Mail : <sniped>


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

reported


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 8, 2008)

10$.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2008)

Why is not this thread locked yet??
Despite being REPORTED???


----------



## swatkat (Nov 8, 2008)

Wait dude, why so serious? Mods are not bots


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 8, 2008)

5$.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 8, 2008)

BSOD said:


> I have been hoping to get into BwTorrent for a very long time now. Unfortunately, it never happened. I have no one to contact over there. I was hoping to find some good soul who might have a few invitations left here. Thanks.
> 
> Mail : astudentblog@gmail.com (We got no anti-spamming mechanisms up here?)


 
Invite has been sent to this address astudentblog@gmail.com
Be happy BSOD


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2008)

-------------------edited-------------------


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ mods are not online... dunno if they can stay invisible or not...

only @Anorion is online ... but i've never seen him do these kinds of work...[no offense meant  to @Anorion]....


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 8, 2008)

@ rithwik ....

Dude i am on BWT too ... and they do have invitations system. i have 5 invites in spare .. and they have pmed me twice, reminding me to use them . May be u joined late ..or are not much active or not a good ratio thats y u havent got any invites ....


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 8, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> @ rithwik ....
> 
> Dude i am on BWT too ... and they do have invitations system. i have 5 invites in spare .. and they have pmed me twice, reminding me to use them . May be u joined late ..or are not much active or not a good ratio thats y u havent got any invites ....


 
Yes, I have also the invite system 
I think the invite is the things which is used for the invite the person who like to join those site and thats why the site staff giving the invite to the reputed user.
So the staff of those site PM to those reputed user and reminding them for using it.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> @ rithwik ....
> 
> Dude i am on BWT too ... and they do have invitations system. i have 5 invites in spare .. and they have pmed me twice, reminding me to use them . May be u joined late ..or are not much active or not a good ratio thats y u havent got any invites ....



I guess some of ur claims are correct. I take back my words. editing my post.
But this thrd should be closed.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

PM me one invite too


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 8, 2008)

^ .

you can't 'PM' invites,sadly.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^ .
> 
> you can't 'PM' invites,sadly.


I will give my ID then, its a three way handshake protocol


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

lol ya hypocrites


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ need one too  ??


----------



## BSOD (Nov 9, 2008)

I did not see that Invitation threads are banned. I am sorry. But, I got lucky. I got an invite . Thanks Indranil92001.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^^ need one too  ??



Nah. I've got a Demonoid account.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

Next post:-

Locked


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Nah. I've got a Demonoid account.



i got demonoid too.. but BWT..its different 


			
				 karzzy warrior said:
			
		

> Next post:-
> 
> Locked


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL mods are only here to lock the threads which don't violate forum rules


----------



## himanshu_game (Nov 9, 2008)

I NEED A BWtorrent,BITME INVITATION 

PLEASE
mail: 
himanshu.game@gmail.com
himanshu_game@in.com
himanshugame1@yahoo.co.in
MAIL TO GMAIL *IF u want*
I have demonoid,torrentbytes


eNJOy......
Live IN peAcE


----------



## paradize (Nov 9, 2008)

can some one send me invitation for bwtorrents Please

my email is paradizex@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

Yoohooo
Mods?
Where art thou?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess, mods are having some conflicts b/w locking-unlocking of thrds

Lets not close this thread and *move it to Bazaar section*.
*And then we will have a dedicated thread for TORRENT Invitation.
Wat say guys??
*
Mujhe bhi DesiTorents ka chahiye tha


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

Me too....
But you cant have everything in this world


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 9, 2008)

well, this is turning out to be an invitation thread..so, i might as well ask for a what.cd invite...


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 9, 2008)

paradize said:


> can some one send me invitation for bwtorrents Please
> 
> my email is paradizex@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
The invite has been sent to this email address paradizex@gmail.com

apoorva84 the wha.cd staff dont want any new member to their site. I have the invite but they are not working.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 9, 2008)

My bwtorrent a/c disabled sue to inactivity  Now they want me to donate $10 to re-activate it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> My bwtorrent a/c disabled sue to inactivity  Now they want me to donate $10 to re-activate it.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 9, 2008)

^Achchaa hua...dont care about private torrents anymore  though my ratio was above 2


----------



## Indyan (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thread Closed in accordance with Forum Policy*


----------

